
Ask HN: Microsoft/Flash Gordon Videos? - chrisbennet
In the 1990&#x27;s Microsoft had a couple of videos that were voiced over old Flash Gordon movies.  I had them only a old computer at one time so I know they are (or were) out there.<p>In one of the videos, this woman beside Ming the Merciless asks him &quot;Whats with the costumes?&quot; (something like that).<p>Ming responds: &quot;It&#x27;s casual Friday&quot;<p>Does anyone have them or a link?
======
vitovito
Looks like it used to live at
[http://www.escapeyesterworld.com](http://www.escapeyesterworld.com).

You can look through the Wayback Machine's archived URLs to find the video
URLs here:
[https://web.archive.org/web/*/http://www.escapeyesterworld.c...](https://web.archive.org/web/*/http://www.escapeyesterworld.com/*)

~~~
chrisbennet
Thank you, thank you!

